# The Science of Middle Earth: Explaining the Science Behind the the Epic!



## Barliman Butterbur (Oct 26, 2004)

by Henry Gee. Cold Spring Press, Cold Spring Harbor, N.Y., 2004

How did Frodo's mithril coat ward off the fatal blow of an orc? How was Legolas able to count the number of riders crossing the plains of Rohan from five leagues away? Could Balrogs fly? Gee, a senior editor at Nature (who says he read The Lord of the Rings about once a year between the ages of 10 and 25), elucidates and expands on the scientific aspects of J.R.R. Tolkien's world in this fascinating book. Many commentators have noted Tolkien's use of philology and cultural history to create believable languages for his elves and orcs. Now Gee shows how scientific precepts can make the wonders of Middle-earth even richer. In a closing essay, he argues that "Tolkien's own worldview was closer to the true spirit of science than that held by many who propose to promote the public understanding of science." 

Source: http://www.sciam.com/books/index.cfm?section=review&issue_date=01-NOV-04

Book available from Amazon.com at http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/1593600232/scientificameric/002-8484313-4613635

Barley


----------



## Eledhwen (Oct 31, 2004)

I always thought of the Mithril rings as having some sort of 'intertia reel' principle, where it could be pressed slowly and gave to the touch, but if it was hit hard it would clam up and not let the blow through. The harder the hit, the less likely it would pierce the mail. In the case of sharp implements, the mail would 'freeze' concentrically from the point of the blow into a very brief, but very effective plate structure. And as for the eyesight of Elves; some creatures even today are keener sighted than others, so no problem there.

Because I read so visually, I need to form these explanations in my mind so I can relax and read on. I just wrote in another thread about how it wasn't until I read HoME VII (I think) where Feanor pestered Galadriel for a lock of her hair but she would not give him even one hair, that I could dispel the niggle in my mind about why the Elves were so shocked when Gimli asked for a hair from Galadriel's head.

I remember picturing Sauron forging the One Ring in Orodruin; orcs getting incinerated as they passed him what he needed as he folded and hammered the metals with spells that passed his own self through his labouring arms into the forging. Then when I watched the film, I saw the splattering and pouring of metal into a *ringmould*! Bits of Sauron sputtering about everywhere.

I am no scientist, but I can grasp basic principles and, being a romantic, I can enlarge them to cope with magic.

The book looks interesting; I may put it on my Christmas wish list, if it doesn't look like toppling some books I'd rather have


----------

